# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  AWMN Forum, Wind, DynDNS, VoIP Public IPv6 Beta Testing v3

## NetTraptor

Εδώ και μερικές μέρες το wind και το forum ακούνε και σε public IPv6 διευθύνσεις. 

Πιθανόν να μην είναι οι τελικές και ίσως η κατάσταση να μην είναι όσο stable ή γρήγορη θέλουμε. 

Γίνονται δοκιμές  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Το forum και το Wind βγαίνουν πια από νέες IPv6 διευθύνσεις μέσω του SixXS pop που βρίσκεται στο GRnet. 
Η ταχύτητα είναι πολύ καλύτερη και το Latency χαμηλότερο. 

Τα 2 site απαντούν στις διευθύνσεις 

wind.awmn.net [2001:648:ff0b:0:250:56ff:feb1:31]
και 
www.awmn.net [2001:648:ff0b::d]

----------


## NetTraptor

Καi αλλα site με IPv6

www.dyndns.awmn.net



> Pinging www.dyndns.awmn.net [2001:648:ff0b:0:250:56ff:feb1:59] with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 2001:648:ff0b:0:250:56ff:feb1:59: time=10ms
> Reply from 2001:648:ff0b:0:250:56ff:feb1:59: time=11ms
> Reply from 2001:648:ff0b:0:250:56ff:feb1:59: time=10ms
> Reply from 2001:648:ff0b:0:250:56ff:feb1:59: time=11ms


voip.awmn.net



> Pinging voip.awmn.net [2001:648:ff0b::11] with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 2001:648:ff0b::11: time=14ms
> Reply from 2001:648:ff0b::11: time=11ms
> Reply from 2001:648:ff0b::11: time=11ms
> Reply from 2001:648:ff0b::11: time=11ms

----------


## NetTraptor

Και άλλη IPv6 υπηρεσία...


myIP.awmn.net
ipv6.myIP.awmn.net




> Pinging myIP.awmn.net [2001:648:ff0b:0:250:56ff:feb1:59] with 32 bytes of data:Reply from 2001:648:ff0b:0:250:56ff:feb1:59: time=11ms
> Reply from 2001:648:ff0b:0:250:56ff:feb1:59: time=10ms
> Reply from 2001:648:ff0b:0:250:56ff:feb1:59: time=10ms
> Reply from 2001:648:ff0b:0:250:56ff:feb1:59: time=10ms

----------

